# Engaging hindquarters



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you mean getting them working off the hindquarter rather than relying on their forehand? 
Or are you asking about disengaging the hindquarter, as in one-rein-stop type thing?


----------



## LikeWhoaa (Mar 7, 2008)

Roll backs are a good way to engage your horse's hind quarters. Another thing I do is just really drive their back end, hip towards to the middle. You have to pick them up and hold a little, otherwise their just going to increase in speed, instead of using themselves. That's also why roll backs are good, because they really have to rock back in order to turn and take off into the canter/lope again.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm sorry but I have never heard of roll backs. :? What are they?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

To engage the hindquarter: Lots of collection work, getting them off their forehand. A good way to school for this is doing halt to trot or canter transitions, that makes them balance off their hindquarter rather than forehand. 
Lateral movements also help a ton.
You want to get them off their forehand and working from their hindquarter through themselves, so you need to make sure you have a correct frame.


----------



## LikeWhoaa (Mar 7, 2008)

Abby said:


> I'm sorry but I have never heard of roll backs. :? What are they?


Do you have a trainer?

A roll back is pretty simple. When your cantering/loping, you stop your horse (quickly) and have them to a 180, and quickly take off back into the canter/lope. You want to turn them toward the outside.


----------



## LopinSlow (Mar 8, 2008)

As LikeWoahh said, roll backs would very well. I use them quite often with my horse. Also, pushing the hip toward the middle. Use your outside leg to shove the hip over but not exceleratiing speed. Use your inside legs to control the speed and front end.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes as the others stated roll backs are simply a 180 degree turn, they basically turn or pivet on there hindquarters and usually there front legs dnt touch the ground until they take off... this is more western/stockwork kind of riding though.

Although using the hindquarters in such disiplines such as dressage, JDI explained it very well. I also use artifical aids to help enchance the command, i find dressage whips useful. 
All the power is stored in the hind end, so finding out how to use it corretly is heaps of help when u do such displines that requires back end power, such as polocross, dressage, showjumping, X country, gymkana's, racing etc.


----------



## LikeWhoaa (Mar 7, 2008)

Delregans Way said:


> Yes as the others stated roll backs are simply a 180 degree turn, they basically turn or pivet on there hindquarters and usually there front legs dnt touch the ground until they take off... this is more western/stockwork kind of riding though.
> 
> Although using the hindquarters in such disiplines such as dressage, JDI explained it very well. I also use artifical aids to help enchance the command, i find dressage whips useful.
> All the power is stored in the hind end, so finding out how to use it corretly is heaps of help when u do such displines that requires back end power, such as polocross, dressage, showjumping, X country, gymkana's, racing etc.


Roll backs are great for any discipline, even though their more commonly seen with AQHA trainers/riders.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

True but as i said, mainly seen in the Western/stock era. For example you dont do roll backs in dressage, there are similar movements although 'roll backs' arnt used.


----------



## LikeWhoaa (Mar 7, 2008)

Delregans Way said:


> True but as i said, mainly seen in the Western/stock era. For example you dont do roll backs in dressage, there are similar movements although 'roll backs' arnt used.


I'm just talking for training purposes, not showing.

Like I said before, anyone can do them.


----------

